# Misconduct ?



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Are the Nat. and Nat Am. covered by the same rules for misconduct as a WE trial ?

john


----------



## GONEHUNTIN' (Sep 21, 2006)

As far as I know they are. They are, more or less, another AKC licensed trial.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

john fallon said:


> Are the Nat. and Nat Am. covered by the same rules for misconduct as a WE trial;-)
> 
> john


Forgive my ignorance...what's a "WE trial"??


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Wiredlabz said:


> Forgive my ignorance...what's a "WE trial"??


Sorry, it's weekend.
john


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Are the Nat. and Nat Am. covered by the same rules for misconduct as a WE trial ?
> 
> john


Yep.

kg


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Are the Nat. and Nat Am. covered by the same rules for misconduct as a WE trial ?
> 
> john


They Are Just Another Field Trial Regards (with a lot of hoopla)...;-)


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

john fallon said:


> Are the Nat. and Nat Am. covered by the same rules for misconduct as a WE trial ?
> 
> john


Come on, John, out with it.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

> Come on, John, out with it.


Did anyone in the parking lot after the callbacks for one of the later series, see anything out of the ordinary that they would like to share?
A PM will be fine.

john


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

The plot thickens.......


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

No PM allowed. Out with it.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Well I wasn't there but it was just deplorable. Amazing really, shocking....

/paul


----------



## RobR (Apr 1, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Well I wasn't there but it was just deplorable. Amazing really, shocking....
> 
> /paul


That there is Funny!!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I heard it's already been dealt with.....

kg


----------



## SMITTYSSGTUSMC (May 12, 2008)

what, what, what, come on the rest of us would love to hear what happend not fair to keep such a piece of info locked up...

Spill the beans !!!!


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

The internet equivalent of "I have a secret and I'm not sharing...."

OK John, you baited the hook and have had lots of bites... what's up?


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

What allegedly was seen?


----------



## blakegober (Apr 16, 2008)

seriously, I just spent 5 min reading all those posts and was looking forward to the explaination at the end...


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

This thread is precisely why the "internet" is so frowned upon by many in this game.

SM


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> This thread is precisely why the "internet" is so frowned upon by many in this game.
> 
> SM


Come on Shayne, this thread is exactly what makes the internet so great....

/Paul


----------



## Jus Ducky (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyone....Anyone....
Bueller?

---------
Ducky


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Come on Shayne, this thread is exactly what makes the internet so great....
> 
> /Paul


Of course thats what *I* think... i'm talkin about the big wigs in the game.

On the flip side... this thread is precisely why those anti-internet folks read the internet!

SM


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Of course I wasn't there, BUT I still have an opinion...bzzzzzz...bzzzzzzz..bzzzz

must you always stir the pot, John? heh heh heh heh

UB


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Of course thats what *I* think... i'm talkin about the big wigs in the game.
> 
> On the flip side... this thread is precisely why those anti-internet folks read the internet!
> 
> SM


Can I get a list of the big wigs, I'll personally call each of them and apologize on behalf of Al Gore for the internet.

/Paul


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey everybody, guess WHAT???!!!

Aw, forget it......


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Jus Ducky said:


> Anyone....Anyone....
> *Bueller?*
> 
> ---------
> Ducky


Now THAT was funny! 

The AKC Performance Events Dept. has received -zero- reports about anything with regard to misconduct happening at the Nat'l Amateur.

 regards,

kg


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

This place is turning into the freaking CIA. Wait...even they can't keep a secret this good. 

I don't even want to know anyway regards


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Apparently there's nothing *to* know................

He-said-she-said regards, :wink:

kg


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

There was an incident at the national, as I was there. I know what happened, but won't say because I don't know what the outcome was.

Scott


----------



## blakegober (Apr 16, 2008)

I am not as interested in the outcome as I am about what happend!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

In order for there to have been an "outcome," there would have to have been a report filed about whatever "alledged" incident occurred. If there was no report, there was no outcome.

In addition, had there been WRITTEN misconduct charges filed, there would be a WRITTEN RECORD of such an occurrence. A WRITTEN record of the charge(s) would have to exist.

Otherwise, it's just a bunch of jawin'................as gossipy a bunch as field trialers are, does ANYONE here think whatever happened, had it been of substance, wouldn't be on its third incarnation by now? I mean, if something REALLY happened, would the original poster have had to go back 3 1/2 years on one thread and 4 1/2 on another just to have something to talk about?

C'mon folks........this is "dog stuff"....it don't _keep_ no secrets.....;-)

Peyton Place regards, 

kg


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

was there a grassy knoll, a mystery shooter, a man in dark glasses and a motorcade? Sounds like a field trial......


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

....it was the one-armed man........

kg


----------



## Jus Ducky (Jun 13, 2008)

LOL!

It was Col. Mustard in the field with a leash!

--------
Ducky


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Could the dubious nature in which this thread was conceived be a form of misconduct or par for the course? HPW


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

HarryWilliams said:


> Could the dubious nature in which this thread was conceived be a form of misconduct or par for the course? HPW


B. 

kg


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Maybe it was aliens, and they were beaming people up for some dubious activities involving probes


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Lets just say....that from what I hear....the dogs weren't the only ones peeing on tires!


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Jus Ducky said:


> LOL!
> 
> It was Col. Mustard in the field with a leash!
> 
> ...


bwahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

Frenchy said:


> Lets just say....that from what I hear....the dogs weren't the only ones peeing on tires!


Is there something wrong with peeing on trees?? I prefer someone peeing on trees than say, my truck... or your truck and trailer!

HA HA HA!! Peeing on trees. Hilarious!!

I peed off the roof of my truck in Iraq once... that was sweet. Middle of the night, hot as **** outside (middle of summer), I'm hydrated to the gills, and there's tracers everywhere... and GOD did I have to pee!!!

Tracers are so pretty when they aren't coming right at you!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Frenchy said:


> Lets just say....that from what I hear....the dogs weren't the only ones peeing on tires!


"The horror................"

Col. Kurtz regards,

kg


----------



## Jus Ducky (Jun 13, 2008)

Legacy, I think Frenchy said Tires, not Trees.

Must be nice to just whip it out instead of squatting! Especially in a duck blind, The boys go back and can pee in two seconds. Not me, I've got to go find a spot somewhere off in the woods, where no one else can see from the blind or another blind, bring supplies with me and then try not to get my camo wet! Ok, I'm done whining.

---
Jus Jealous!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't read this whole thread, but i assume John is talking about the dog fight.

There was a dog "scuffle". A lot of gallery buzz about it and several folks being interviewed about what they witnessed.

I don't know who was involved or how it was started, just that it happened. The lack of formal outcome leads me to believe the "buzz" was embelished and the committee ruled it a non-issue.

SM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I didn't read this whole thread, but i assume John is talking about the dog fight.
> 
> There was a dog "scuffle". A lot of gallery buzz about it and several folks being interviewed about what they witnessed.
> 
> ...


Hold on there you whippersnapper......are you telling me that "incidents" that happen at retriever field trials can be _blown out of proportion_? That what you might _hear_ from one person to the next might be as different as _night and day_? That the REAL "occurrence," after begin cussed and discussed might after all amount to _nothing more_ than "everyday bidniz" that happens at a field trial? That a field trial committee might actually *know what it is doing*, its members might *investigate* the "incident"/interview witnesses/talk amongst themselves, and it might *RULE* that the "incident" was really *nothing* at the end of the day????????

Say it ain't _so_.........I'm *so* disappointed...........................

kg


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I didn't read this whole thread, but i assume John is talking about the dog fight.
> 
> There was a dog "scuffle". A lot of gallery buzz about it and several folks being interviewed about what they witnessed.
> 
> ...



The dog fight was my dog and another. When my dog came around the car he saw the handler. He rushed up to him, as he has done all his life with strangers to be petted. 
Unfortunately this time there was another dog there, the handler and his dog felt threatened by my dog rushing at them. His dog growled, the handler kept between the dogs and my dog started growling as well. Neither was on a lead and they did try to get at each other however the handler tackled my dog and it was over.
My dog started this, not by trying to get at his dog but by rushing them to get petted by the handler. I know this sounds silly but trust me, all I have to do is take him out anywhere there are people and I can re-play this. He did not care about the other dog until the other dog growled, which I am in no way blaming that dog. That dog felt threatened by my dog and I understand that.
The handler and I talked the next morning. He was very gracious, I was and still am very sorry. There was nothing officially done.

I learned a lesson there, however at 8 years of age I dont think I can change this dogs desire to be with people. I just have to keep a tight rein on him in public areas. He is not agressive, has never been in a fight at a trial. He has never gone after a dog at a trial with intent to attack, he doesnt even care about the other dogs.
This whole situation was unfortunate. 

Kim Johnston


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

All's well that ends well. Sounds like some other situations described here were MUCH worse that the one you were a part of(http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=27972). Sounds like the other handler pretty much panicked.

Panic is NEVER your friend regards,

kg


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Just another example of Fallon mud slinging


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Just another example of Fallon mud slinging


Brother Ted,

First thanks for taking my phone call last night. Your feedback and friendship is always appreciated! I had only one handler at the National Amateur (Well, OK two, but the other was more "business") that I was able to talk with during the excitement of the event. I appreciated that too! And NO SUSAN, I am NOT stalking TEd (well, at least not that much)

Second,
Let's not make it personal! ;-) (Fallon slinging mud)

I don't want to get accused of having a "double standard". It's been done before by some folks. It's tough trying to be perfect and keep everybody feeling that they're getting their money's worth out of RTF! 

Thanks much!

Chris


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Kim,

Thanks for coming out and explaining the situation. It was a little anti-climatic,though, after the big build up


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Kim,

Thanks for the clarification.....

FOM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Before everyone starts singin' "Kumbaya".........

It was Shayne who opined that John _might_ be talking about a dog fight. John has yet to clarify WHAT he might be talking about. 

And no, I'm not going there............

kg


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

COULD have been a woman peeing on a tire, now that would raise some eyebrows........


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

I have no idea what Fallon is talking about, didnt see anything that exciting. As for my incident, I could just see the stories coming and just wanted to get the recorded straight. 
And one last time, I am very sorry about what happened for the other handler. He was very gracious and demonstrated a brand of sportsmanship we dont see often enough.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Second,
> Let's not make it personal! ;-) (Fallon slinging mud)


Fair enough.

However, on a factual level, does it surprise anyone that Fallon posts about misconduct at the National AM ....

Marvin posts about dog fights on the grounds ....

When John and Marvin are tight

And Marvin dislikes JKL?


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Sighttosea said:


> COULD have been a woman peeing on a tire, now that would raise some eyebrows........


It is kind of normal in the West when there is no tree or bush for miles. It helps keep the brake dust off and the wheels shiny. For tar and bugs, get 'em started on cranberry juice for breakfast.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

kjrice said:


> It is kind of normal in the West when there is no tree or bush for miles. It helps keep the brake dust off and the wheels shiny. For tar and bugs, get 'em started on cranberry juice for breakfast.


Now that's funny!!!!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Did anyone *in the parking lot after the callbacks* for one of the later series, see anything out of the ordinary that they would like to share?
> A PM will be fine.
> 
> john


Does the information posted above sound like I am talking about a dog fight on the grounds during the event

I did not get a PM but I did get a phone call with the information;-), thanks. As soon as I get some corroboration I'll post up 

Where there's smoke there's fire regards.

john


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Kim,

I got one just like it. Could care less about other dogs, wants to be every person's best friend. Been a few times that other dogs have not appreciated his social desire to meet their owner.

At 10, he'll definitely never change.

Kudos to you for setting the record straight. As i anticipated, the gallery scuttlebutt was far worse than reality.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Does the information posted above sound like I am talking about a dog fight on the grounds during the event


Just as an FYI.... there is a parking lot at EVERY series.

SM


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

kjrice said:


> It is kind of normal in the West when there is no tree or bush for miles. It helps keep the brake dust off and the wheels shiny. For tar and bugs, get 'em started on cranberry juice for breakfast.


That's what I love about RTF. It beats the heck out of John Tesh when it comes to ideas for better living.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Nothin like a good game of kindergarten telephone, hey guys?


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> However, on a factual level, does it surprise anyone that Fallon posts about misconduct at the National AM ....
> 
> ...


This appears to be an astute observation. So here's what I heard happened in the parking lot. John and Marv where dreaming that they were actually at the Nat'l Am but were actually in a parking lot behind a school gym somewhere near Egypt. HPW


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

The conversation in my group of training buddies after this happened was how quickly it would get back to the real world and in what form it would come out.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Just as an FYI.... there is a parking lot at EVERY series.
> 
> SM


Is that where the callbacks were given?
Btw is a dogfight considered misconduct?????
john


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Chris A., are you ready for this National Amateur "expose' " here on RTF to become a part of YOUR life? 

Hope you have your "story" double-sourced, John. See if your "buddy" can give you a price range of what it takes to settle a slander suit. ;-)

kg


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

HarryWilliams said:


> This appears to be an astute observation. So here's what I heard happened in the parking lot. John and Marv where dreaming that they were actually at the Nat'l Am but were actually in a parking lot behind a school gym somewhere near Egypt. HPW


Harry,Stay on topic, how often must you be told??????? NO PERSONAL ATTACKS. 
If that ban were to be lifted................. I'm sure you know, you would have my undivided attention;-)

john


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

john fallon said:


> Harry,Stay on topic, how often must you be told??????? NO PERSONAL ATTACKS.
> If that ban were to be lifted................. I'm sure you know, you would have my undevided attention;-)
> 
> john


Ok, John. I think a non personal attack is much more effective. So, because I guess my curiousity got the better of my wisdom, I got involved. So please help me out here, straight talk ....what's up?


> Did anyone *in the parking lot after the callbacks* for one of the later series, see anything out of the ordinary that they would like to share?


 HPW(I think I'm on topic)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Is that where the callbacks were given?
> Btw is a dogfight considered misconduct?????
> john


They could be.

I think we just learned that there was no dog *fight*.

SM


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

HarryWilliams said:


> This appears to be an astute observation. So here's what I heard happened in the parking lot. John and Marv where dreaming that they were actually at the Nat'l Am but were actually in a parking lot behind a school gym somewhere near Egypt. HPW





> how often must you be told??????? NO PERSONAL ATTACKS.


I think that I've not been given enought credit here. After all, I left out the part about you guys holding hands.;-) HPW


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm trying to confirm the validity of some information about a handler melt down after being dropped in a late series after _a previously good trial up till then_. *I heard it did not go unnoticed* and was ugly, but I was not there and there was nothing about it in the official Blog;-)


At a point it's two bad birds and your gone regards.

john

Is that a run on sentence ?Is _a previously good trial up till then_ redundant?????


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

JKL, thanks for the story. As a HT club President for a club that tries very very hard to educate new people on things to do and not to do and to make all new people feel very welcome, one of the biggest things we stress is to keep your dog on a leash unless you are running. We stress this for many reasons, mostly safety to the dogs and people around. You see some people at times that need a reminder of this at our local picnics and tests. The story you shared is a great reminder to all that you never can be too carefull. If something like this can happen to a National qualifier and one of the elite level dogs in the nation, it can certainly happen with a new handler and a dog new to picnics. 

(this is not a knock on you at all, just a good reminder to everyone that things can happen) 

Thanks


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

JKL said:


> I have no idea what Fallon is talking about, didnt see anything that exciting. As for my incident, I could just see the stories coming and just wanted to get the recorded straight.
> And one last time, I am very sorry about what happened for the other handler. He was very gracious and demonstrated a brand of sportsmanship we dont see often enough.


Yes, he is a friend of mine. Glad you made this post! Now I am off to Fairbanks to try and beat him with a yellow dog! Like that's gonna happen...


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

Jus Ducky said:


> Legacy, I think Frenchy said Tires, not Trees.
> ---
> Jus Jealous!


Jus- It's hard to read stuff when you're laughing so hard you're trying to read through tears...

And yes, in combat (you know where the stuff you're hunting can shoot back, albeit poorly)... it is nice to be able to "be quick about it."

In normal life, it's nice too.

Just Happy...


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> That's what I love about RTF. It beats the heck out of John Tesh when it comes to ideas for better living.


Yeah and I won't even wear tweed with elbow patches.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

DEDEYE said:


> Yes, he is a friend of mine. Glad you made this post! Now I am off to Fairbanks to try and beat him with a yellow dog! Like that's gonna happen...



Good luck and please tell Roy I apologize again. I look forward to him coming down and running the West coast trials. 

Kim Johnston


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Legacy 6 said:


> ... it is nice to be able to "be quick about it."
> 
> In normal life, it's nice too.


Not always.

She said regards,

Melanie


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Legacy 6 said:


> in combat (you know where the stuff you're hunting can shoot back, albeit poorly)


NICE. :grin: Thank you for your service.


----------



## Jus Ducky (Jun 13, 2008)

Legacy,

Thanks for your service

-----------

Strong People Stand Up For Themselves. Stronger People Stand Up For Others… 

-----------
Ducky


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Not always.
> 
> She said regards,
> 
> Melanie


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm humbled... Thank you.

Many of us never feel like we do/did enough. Even in combat, I always felt like I should go on more missions... if I go, one of my guys doesn't have to. Now I'm back, but I still feel the same. Why should such a small percentage of the US population sacrifice for the rest of the Nation. in WWI and WWII, the whole country supported and sacrificed and felt the effects of war. Now, here at home, it's hard to remember in day-to-day life that a war is going on... but instead of fighting it, we tear ourselves apart from within... to the sound of applause no less.

Do me a favor, if you want to show real support for Servicemen and women in combat and otherwise, don't just put a yellow ribbon magnet on your car, send a care package with stuff like soap, birthday cards, those shower scrubby things, little trinkets and the like. Those were what we really liked getting over there. There are MANY organizations like Give to the Troops who have "packing parties" and people can volunteer to pack. There are also orgs where you can get the name of a Soldier, Sailor, Marine, or Airmen and send stuff to them specifically...

Words are great, Deeds are what the world needs.

Sorry, this is REALLY off subject...

Peeing on tires.... yup. Still funny!!


----------



## SMITTYSSGTUSMC (May 12, 2008)

While in Iraq the first I had to use a 5.56 ammo box as a ****ter and as I dropped my trousers at what I thought was a reasonable distance from the other hummers a line of tanks came at no further than 10 yards but I really had to poop so I just waved as they drove on by.


Not missing the splinters in my A$$ 

Smittty


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Legacy, for your service and for the great suggestions!

For the last few years there was a lady and her daughter selling Girl Scout Cookies in my neighborhood and she just tried to "sell" all of them, but box them up for the troops. So not only was it supporting them, it was saving my rear end from getting bigger! I bought tons of cookies, because it satisfied my need to buy them, but sending them off made me feel better than sitting down and mowing through 'em in five minutes!

Now, if only I could find someone who will send away Coca-Cola, I'm good....one vice left!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Not always.
> 
> She said regards,
> 
> Melanie


So naughty!!!!! You've been a bad girl young lady.... now go to my room!

SM


----------



## Jus Ducky (Jun 13, 2008)

SMITTYSSGTUSMC said:


> While in Iraq the first I had to use a 5.56 ammo box as a ****ter and as I dropped my trousers at what I thought was a reasonable distance from the other hummers a line of tanks came at no further than 10 yards but I really had to poop so I just waved as they drove on by.
> 
> 
> Not missing the splinters in my A$$
> ...


Thanks for the visual on that one...

----------
Ducky


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

John,

If you witnessed something at the National, it was your responsibility to report it to the event committee.

Dan Rice


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Where's that LMAO icon when you need it...........

kg


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

> Do me a favor, if you want to show real support for Servicemen and women in combat and otherwise, don't just put a yellow ribbon magnet on your car, send a care package with stuff like soap, birthday cards, those shower scrubby things, little trinkets and the like. Those were what we really liked getting over there. There are MANY organizations like Give to the Troops who have "packing parties" and people can volunteer to pack. There are also orgs where you can get the name of a Soldier, Sailor, Marine, or Airmen and send stuff to them specifically...


How do we go about this? This I can do and will.


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

MoJo said:


> How do we go about this? This I can do and will.


MoJo et al,

Just thinking back to when I was there... I just looked up stuff on google and it gave me a huge list of orgs that do things like this.

My Friend Andi Grant is the CEO of Give to the Troops and she's based out of CN, but has another base in Colorado, where I think you're from. There are a few other places around the US too I think.

All kids of organizations have different methods. If you're around a military post and you went and talked to some of the FRG (Family Rediness Groups) for specific units, you could get very involved that way.

The best things were getting letters and pictures from home. I really didn't want "stuff" unless it was something I could use, like soap, or a movie, or something like that. What we tried to avoid was stuff I'd end up throwing away when I left because I sure as hell wouldn't bring it home... And Candy. We got SO MUCH freaking candy, and so few toothbrushes! HA HA! Books are a good thing, because unless you're going to keep them, you can always leave them behind for the next guy, you know? My family sent me some really nice flags (Minnesota state flag and my University flag as well), I brough those home obviously. But, again, the BEST stuff was letters and pictures, drawings from little kids in the family, stuff like that. That the best stuff.

I liked to know that even if we aren't able to live life, at least SOMEONE else was. So send pics of dogs and hunting, family and friends... all that good stuff.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Newt Cropper would be a good one to ask from a previous National.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Are the Nat. and Nat Am. covered by the same rules for misconduct as a WE trial ?
> 
> john


Oh boy…a high crime at Field Trial…get over it obviously the participants have.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

captdan said:


> John,
> 
> If *you *witnessed something at the National, it was *your* responsibility to report it to the event committee.
> 
> Dan Rice


Thats a figurative YOU I assume, and is the point of the thread.

I heard around the water cooler that *someone was observed* badmouthing the Judges on the FT grounds, had a meltdown after being dropped, is the way it was described, and that a few of the stalwarts of the Ft community had to calm them down as the person in question, by their actions, was being an embarrassment to their group, of which he/she was a part.

I think what you are saying Dan, is if the story has any merit at all, rather than calming the person down then letting them slide, these people had a responsibility to report it .
*If* it did happen. it does not bode well for those involved. Ain't that right kg?

Unless or until someone that was there comes forward we can still deal with it as a hypothetical.;-)

john


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I know nothing of the incident you are referring to and do not wish to. When the commercials tell us that "friends don't let friends drive drunk," it doesn't mean we wait for them to get behind the wheel and then call a cop. If I am upset in a situation and likely to embarrass myself and the sport, I would hope my friends would do their best to calm me down before an incident gets out of hand. If they are unsuccessful and I persist, the fault is mine, not theirs. But if they don't try, they are certainly not friends.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Thats a figurative YOU I assume, and is the point of the thread.
> 
> I heard around the water cooler that *someone was observed* badmouthing the Judges on the FT grounds, had a meltdown after being dropped, is the way it was described, and that a few of the stalwarts of the Ft community had to calm them down as the person in question, by their actions, was being an embarrassment to their group, of which he/she was a part.
> 
> ...


As I have said before, "If 'ifs and buts' were candy and nuts, we'd all have Merry Christmas."

*IF* it did happen, I would have expected the FT committee to deal with it, assuming that those actions were prejudicial against the sport to the point that *someone* would have submitted a written complaint to the FT committee. It HAS to start there.

IF IT *DOESN'T* START THERE, it's all a bunch of "he said/she said" and the chance of it becoming an actionable complaint almost a month _after_ the event is less than nil. Since the AKC has NO complaint of this ilk on file in Raleigh from this event, then I think it's safe to ASSUME that, as far as a charge of misconduct being filed, there _hasn't_ been and _won't_ be one.

Looking at the list of members of the NARC field trial committee, I have to believe that, had there been a *REAL* misconduct issue at the event, there would have been action taken (again, assuming that there had been a WRITTEN complaint filed) and we'd have heard about it *LONG* before now.

Non-issue regards,

kg


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

this is bs. if i or anyone else wonts to complain about call backs, the test, or anything else after paying my money i have the right to. if a judge cant handle the heat get the hell out of the kitchen. and let me tell you one other thing. to make it that far and get dropped after all the blood and tears shed along the way you would have a so called melt down too. there was no misconduct just some questions that needed to be ansered


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Durn right. When I grow up and get that far, I want to be able to complain with the best of 'em!

Kippy, when will we be able to talk you into holding weekend seminars?


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Seems to me that a certain person is stirring the pot, as usual. Kinda sounds like a tattle tale thing in grade school


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Kippy, when will we be able to talk you into holding weekend seminars?


Kippy and I have held several seminars in hotel parking lots. The topics vary, but there's always a crowd.

Kip... remember Maronge that night in Memphis.... BBC! HAHAHAHA

SM


----------

